# [AS&SH] HYPERBOREA: Beasts and Cannibals



## ghul (Mar 20, 2018)

From *North Wind Adventures*, creators of _Astonishing Swordsmen & Sorcerers of Hyperborea_™, come two new, exciting adventure modules for the _AS&SH_™ game: 

_The Anthropophagi of Xambaala_™ and _The Beasts of Kraggoth Manor_™.

*LIVE ON KICKSTARTER!*




*THE ANTHROPOPHAGI OF XAMBAALA*

_The Anthropophagi of Xambaala_, by Corey R. Walden, is an adventure in HYPERBOREA designed for from four to six characters of 1st through 3rd level.

_Visitors to the desert city of Xambaala, beware! When the city slumbers, dæmoniacal cachinnations roll in from its outskirts, and dull totemic drumbeats rumble in the surrounding waste. Vile shrieks and noises out of nightmares bring shudders to the spines of even those who fancy themselves heroes, and when the eventide bell tolls residents lock themselves behind stout walls—for something sinister moves during the dead time. But the people of Xambaala do not speak of the hellish noises that haunt their city; only furtive whispers hint that those who trust in the safety of the inn of Aramis D’Athak oft disappear, vanishing into the unknown. And the sounds outside the city walls grow louder . . ._

*THE BEASTS OF KRAGGOTH MANOR*

_The Beasts of Kraggoth Manor_, by Tim Callahan, is an adventure in HYPERBOREA designed for from four to six characters of 4th through 6th level.

_Your party have travelled northeast from the great city of Khromarium, through the unforgiving expanse known as the Lug Wasteland. You undoubtedly seek greater riches in the north: ruined tombs secreting ancient artefacts, deep caves filled with long-lost Atlantean technology, or strange villages built atop sacred Hyperborean burial grounds that brim with pre–Green Death treasures. Finally, after having emerged from the treacherous bogs, you set up camp on a craggy outcropping that provides dry land and a modicum of protection from the crawling unknowns. Straightaway your attention is drawn by a nearby light source, a fire not more than 100 yards away. Through the cacophony of croaking frogs, buzzing insects, and hissing slimy things, a shriek of pain knifes through the air._


*LIVE ON KICKSTARTER!*


Kind regards,

Jeffrey Talanian
North Wind Adventures


----------



## ghul (Mar 22, 2018)

Funded in the first 8 hours, first stretch goal achieved within 24 hours! Pledge with confidence!


----------



## ghul (Apr 2, 2018)

*Two Weeks Remaining!* Check out our *latest Kickstarter update (#5)*, in which we share the state of the project and spotlight the art of *Val Semeiks*!





Kind regards,
Jeffrey Talanian
*North Wind Adventures*


----------



## ghul (Apr 5, 2018)

*10 days to go!*


----------



## ghul (Apr 10, 2018)

Fellows,

*Five days to go* before our Kickstarter campaign, *HYPERBOREA: Beasts and Cannibals* comes to a close. It's a desperate battle (as seen in this *Del Teigeler* illustration) to achieve those final stretch goals! If you have been holding off, the time to pledge is now!

*http://kck.st/2FKThHO*






Cheers,
Jeffrey Talanian
*North Wind Adventures*


----------



## ghul (Apr 13, 2018)

*HYPERBOREA: Beasts and Cannibals* is ending soon! Please consider pledging to this *Kickstarter campaign* if you have not already done so. We have two new _AS&SH_ adventures in store for you: _The Anthropophagi of Xambaala_ and_ The Beasts of Kraggoth Manor._

Take root in this campaign today! 






Cheers,
Jeffrey Talanian
*North Wind Adventures*


----------



## ghul (Apr 15, 2018)

Gaming friends,

*24 hours to go* for *HYPERBOREA: Beasts and Cannibals*. Two new exciting adventure modules of _Astonishing Swordsmen & Sorcerers of Hyperborea_ (_AS&SH_). Don't be left glassy-eyed! Consider pledging before it closes! (Illustration by *Jason Sholtis*.)

 *[url]http://kck.st/2FKThHO*[/url]






Cheers,
Jeffrey Talanian
*North Wind Adventures*


----------

